# OMG!  My dogs ate a goat! *graphic pic*



## Roll farms (Apr 27, 2011)

And look how his wife looks on in anguish....   



I'm sorry guys, I had to....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 27, 2011)

I couldn't beleive with all your experience your dog ate a goat.


----------



## dianneS (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm so glad it wasn't a real goat, I'd be scarred for life.  What is that made of, plastic?  My dogs would do something like that!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Apr 27, 2011)

Let me get my heart out of the pit of my stomach   ............NNNNOOOOOOO it was my favorite !!!!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 27, 2011)

I feel bad for laughing at the couple's misfortune, but that was funny.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Apr 27, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I feel bad for laughing at the couple's misfortune, but that was funny.


I am one of those who had that misfortune and I feel real guilty for laughing, but I can't stop.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 27, 2011)

My heart sank for you when I read the title. But I just had to look.... *SOOOO* glad it wasn't a living goatie!! *whew!*


----------



## freemotion (Apr 27, 2011)

*Don't do  that to me!!!!*  Oh, my poor heart!!!  You just took some time off my life!

But...


----------



## warthog (Apr 27, 2011)

When I read the post title and saw your name, I thought no this cannot be.  My heart is just getting back to normal.

But yeah


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 27, 2011)

That goat was sure full of a lot of stuffing! Sure it wasn't a sheep? 

I knew there was no way you could post a real goat.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 27, 2011)

.............


----------



## elevan (Apr 27, 2011)

I was so ready to give "hugs" and offer support feeling my heart sink.

But then saw your picture and about fell off my chair!  

Good one, but you about gave me a heart attack!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 27, 2011)

I know...I know.  I just could NOT help myself...

Y'all gotta admit, that was funny.

It wasn't a stuffed goat, it was a little plastic Schleich goat I got on clearance from TSC.  I keep them on a shelf above our back door and sometimes they vibrate off / land on the floor.  We came in and my DH was all, "What the heck are the dogs all chewing on?"
When I investigated and figured it out, he said, "Uh oh...you dogs are in BAD trouble, you ate one of mommy's goats."  

And my little evil light bulb came on...


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay . . . I was NOT going to open this thread, but decided to open the second page thinking I would not have to look at gross pictures!

You sure had me going!


----------



## doo dah (Apr 28, 2011)

They ate your doe, not your buck


----------



## theawesomefowl (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 28, 2011)

You goat folk have a wicked sense of humor


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 28, 2011)

THAT is a classic RIGHT THERE!  Just gotta ask...was the dog that did it named "No No Bad Dog"?  Or does it just THINK that's his name?


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 28, 2011)

Nope, it was Fiddles, Buttons, and Booger.

Poodle, poodle, Newfoundland. 

Apparently the goat didn't agree w/ the Newf, dh found him upchucking little goatie pieces this morning.

Revenge of the toy goat....


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 28, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Nope, it was Fiddles, Buttons, and Booger.
> 
> Poodle, poodle, Newfoundland.
> 
> ...


I would love it if you would post a picture of your Newfie!  I LOVE Newfoundlands; especially Lanseers.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 28, 2011)

Here you go...

Uncle Booger watching over the 'kids'...aka, the poodles.







By himself outside


----------



## whetzelmomma (Apr 29, 2011)

That's GOAT to hurt!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 29, 2011)

That looks like my special doggie, Roll! Water dog extraordinaire.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, I spend half my summer trying to keep Boogerman OUT of the pond.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 29, 2011)

Good LUCK!  Keeping a newf out of water is a physical impossibility.  We have a spring on the back of the property with a creek and over the summer my newf kept rushing off into the woods when she was loose with us and coming back wet.  I assumed she was heading to the spring because we take her swimming down there.  Until our neighbor showed us a picture of our dog standing belly deep in her goldfish pond looking over her shoulder with a look on her face like, "who, me?"  Thank goodness they like dogs or we'd have had some major apologizing to do!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks both of you for sharing your pictures of your Newfoundlands!

Oh My Gosh!  I am SO jealous!  Wish I could have one down here but it is too hot and muggy!

The first time I ever saw one was when I was putting my husband through law school in Boston.  I took a walk on my lunch break and there was this beautiful huge black dog with this magnificent wonderful head.  I HAD to stop the owner, talk to her, and love on the dog!

That is when I first learned Nanna in Peter Pan was a Newfoundland.  

All these years later I am still in love!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 29, 2011)

We shave Booger down all summer.  Otherwise, he hogs the AC vents.  Literally...he lays on them.  You notice the air is on but it's still hot...look over...yup, Booger's on the vent again....

I know, I probably shouldn't shave him...but I believe he prefers it, and I cannot deal w/ it when he blows coat in the house.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 29, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> Thanks both of you for sharing your pictures of your Newfoundlands!
> 
> Oh My Gosh!  I am SO jealous!  Wish I could have one down here but it is too hot and muggy!
> 
> ...


We live in GA where hot and humid is the rule half of the year.  It takes a little extra work to keep them comfortable, but what a great excuse to spend the afternoon at the lake.   Ours has driven cross country with us twice and had her paws in the Chattahoochee and the Puget Sound and all sorts of puddles in between.  You couldn't ask for a better dog.  She's getting to be an old girl now and we're so thankful she's still with us.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 29, 2011)

OMG!!!    I had to look at that pic twice!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 29, 2011)

Nikki, how old are you considering "old"...Ours is 7 now.

We lost a pyr to a twisted intestine at 7 so I've never had a 'giant' dog get 'old'.

We've been giving Booger gluc. / chon. biscuits since he was 2 hoping to help stave off any hip / bone issues and he's actually UNDERweight...our vet says he's the only 'hyper' newfie she's ever seen.  
The boy is never still.

When we got him, he literally ate our couch, kitchen table legs, chair legs, my shoes, and even my glasses.  It's amazing he survived his puppyhood, lol.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 29, 2011)

Ha!  Ours doesn't "turn on" unless she's near the water.  At home she's so anti-getting-riled-up that if ANY of the other animals start getting rowdy she body checks them.  This includes the other dogs and the cats.  She was never around livestock until she was an adult, so you can imagine our surprise the first time she mistook chicken love for fighting and she barreled straight into the pair of them to break it up!    A dog trainer friend of mine called it "playground monitor syndrome." 

She's around 9.  She came from Newf Rescue, so I don't know her exact age.  Her knee has been shot for a couple years and she's had arthritis in her lower spine since she was 4, but she never acted "senior" until the last couple months.  Then it sorta hit all at once and she's really slowed down.


----------



## crazygoatlady915 (Apr 30, 2011)

Haha! I was wondering what to expect from the title!


----------

